# Adjusting Headlights



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey guys I just wanted to find out, how can i adjust my headlights. My right headlight is higher than the left.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

there are bolts sticking out of the back of the headlights. Pop your hood and you sould see them.

Look in your manual and it will tell you which bolts move it up and down and which bolts move it left to right.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok cool. Thanks for the info. I wasn't too sure how to adjust them because first of i don't have a owners manual, trying to get one, and second i thought there might be a level to exactly position the light.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I think you park 25 feet away, and aim them 3 feet up.

get some tape and mark off 3 feet arcoss a wall (horizontally). Pull up to the wall and put a piece of tape vertically exactly in the middle of the headlight. (make a + for each headlight)

back up 25 feet (LEVEL GROUND) and aim them.

Since you don't haev a manaul just go trial and error. If you adjust it and it moves left, get the other adjuster. If you turn it and it goes up and its too high, swithc over your ratchet.


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

yeah i adjusted mine on a hill d'oh!


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

cool, gonne give it a shot, thanks for the help


----------

